# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi >  کامپونت چشمک زن

## parhizkar2000

بعضی مقتها نیاز تو برنامه برای هشدار به کار بدون مزاحم کار های دیگه شد . یه هشدار داد . بهترین راه فکر کنم استفاده از یک علامت چشمک زن مثل یک لیبل می باشه آیا از دوستان چنین کامپونتی داره .؟

----------


## دنیای دلفی

نیاز به کاموننت نداره می تونه با یکم کد نویسی خودت این کار را انجام بدهی .


  :flower:

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

می تونی یه تایمر و یه لیبل روی فرم بگذاری و کد زیر را در تایم بنویسی :

Label1.visible&#58;=not label1.visible

----------


## parhizkar2000

با تشکر 
این رو میدونم . ولی 
آیا در این مورد کامپونتی نیز وجود داره ؟
آیا راه حل بهتری برای اخطار به کاربر نیز وجود داره ؟

----------


## Mahdi_S_T

دوست من از این ساده تر دیگه چی می خوای . فقط لازم است هر موقع می خوای تایمر را فعال کنی و در پایان غیر فعال
البته من یه کامپوننت قبلا دیده بودم که کارش لیبل چشمک زن بود که فکر می کنم در سی دی GoldenBox4 بود البته اسمشو فراموش کردم
موفق باشی

----------


## majid_n

از این کامپوننت استفاده کن 
 :flower:  :oops:

----------


## parhizkar2000

متشکرم ولی این تو Ebook  دلفی 4 و اون کتاب دلفی بود که کار هم نمیکنه
اون راه حلی هم که دوستان گفتند .تایمر درست کار نمی کنه .مثلا وقتی در حال باز کردن یه بانک اکسس بزرگه یا حلقه بزرگ و پیچیده رو اجرا می کنه دیگه چشمک نمیزنه. و درست هم همین جاست که نیازش داری . که به کاربره بگی کامپیوتر هنگ نکرده.

----------


## gbg

از application.processmessage استفاده کن

----------


## parhizkar2000

> از application.processmessage استفاده کن


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید لطفاً

----------


## DJINN

وقتی کدهای بزرگی از نظر میزان مصرف حافظه طولانی بودن مدت زمان اجرا و ... داری و در عین حال باید کارهای دیگری هم انجام بدی از Multi Threading استفاده کن.

----------


## gbg

اگه کاری انجام میدی که تو لوپ هست از application.processmessage استفاده کن شاید اسپلش رو اشتباه نوشته باشم.
ولی اگه تو لوپ نیستی از یه ترد استفاده کن و می تونی ترد رو با دستور بالا تر کیب کنی
در مورد ترد یه مثال سورت همراه دلفی هست

----------


## Touska

JVC یکسری کامپوننت برای این کار داره که بابا .  :flower:

----------


## DJINN

> JVC یکسری کامپوننت برای این کار داره که بابا .


I think you're crazy about component :kaf:

برای استفاده از برنامه های Multi Thread فاکتورهای زیادی وجود داره که به نحوه ی طراحی و مستند سازی برنامه ات برمیگرده که کی ازش استفاده کنی

 :flower:

----------


## amirkazem

> می تونی یه تایمر و یه لیبل روی فرم بگذاری و کد زیر را در تایم بنویسی :
> 
> Label1.visible&#58;=not label1.visible


کدبرای اجرا خطا میده، به این شکل اگراصلاح بشه خطایی نداره:

label1.visible:=not label1.visible

----------

